Ask HN: Can you mine Bitcoin faster using analog computers? - jjuliano
======
d__k
Analog computers are good at solving tasks like differential equations for
numeric (analog) variables while mining bitcoins is mostly about computing a
hash function and it is a digital problem. Yet, some old ideas could be
probably be useful if appropriately reformulated.

